# what do you think



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i went down this weekend to the sportsmans expo. the main reason i went down there was to see the state duck calling contest. I watched it and it was good i do have to say congrats to brett for winning this year. 

Anyway to get to my idea every year in the state we only have one calling contest and that is the state contest. Why are there no other contests? I talked to the owner of snake river calls down at the expo and he said he would support having another contest and would be willing to help out by sending down a couple of his calls as prizes. I am sure the are more then a few guys on here with some connections to possibly get some more prizes possible. The contest wouldnt be a sanctioned one but it would be fun to have after watching the state contest i know i have what it would take to at least have shot. 
Would anyone on here be willing to support this contest and help to line up judges and some more prizes? Also would anyone else want to participate in the contest? Or are we only going to have one contest in this state every year. I wouldnt be against having a goose calling contest also. I am not good enough to compete in that but i would listen to it and enjoy. 

So what do you think? Is it something that would be do able and have enough interest?


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

no one has an opinioin huh?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I say that a good idea.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe Cabela's has a calling comp as well. 

Get the ball rolling....if you would like to see another comp, I'm sure with some hard work and a little time you could organize an event. Give Carl Taylor a call. He is the mastermind behind the Best of the West comp and would likely be more than happy to give you some pointers.

I started a shotgun shoot two years ago and it has been very fun to put on. It is a lot of work, but sure worth it, for me anyway. My first year we had under 40 people there, but last year we had 70+ compete and 150+ come by to check out the displays and buy some raffle tickets. My partner and I are planning on this thing being much bigger and better this year as well. 

If you plan it, they will come.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

I like the Duck commanders philosophy,"Theres world champion duck callers, then theres duck killers"


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i personally look at this a contest as a way to keep the season alive a reason to sharpen my calling skill so that when the time comes to be a "duck killer" during the next season i will be sharp and ready.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol:


shootemup said:


> i personally look at this a contest as a way to keep the season alive a reason to sharpen my calling skill so that when the time comes to be a "duck killer" during the next season i will be sharp and ready.


 :lol: :lol: I look at it as a way to encourge overcalling. :wink:


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I think calling contests have zero to do with over calling. I think people not knowing how to read ducks has a lot more to do with over calling then anything.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Amen mojo,gotta be callin champ with the most expensive acrylic call made. That makes u a real hunter. Us poor guys blowin a 20$ call dont stand a chance


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

ya i think your right cut em up if you dont get out of your truck with at least 17000 bucks in gear between your gun, ammo, calls, wadders, then you dont belong in the swamp. Come ON! Really may favorite call is the double nasty that cost about 25 bucks.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shootemup said:


> I think calling contests have zero to do with over calling. I think people not knowing how to read ducks has a lot more to do with over calling then anything.


Well you made my point with your reasoning; most guys learn to call by watching and listening to others call. You take a bunch of newbie's hanging around watching the contest and then when they get out in the marsh, they go to town whaling away on the call, cause they aren't taught the right way to call, they have leaned from the contest calling example they heard.

Hell, you can blame 75% of the problems we have in the marshes now on the commercialization of the water fowling sport.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

CUT-EM said:


> Amen mojo,gotta be callin champ with the most expensive acrylic call made. That makes u a real hunter. Us poor guys blowin a 20$ call dont stand a chance


SUSSSSHHHHH!!!! Let them keep on thinking that!


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

I think more contests in Utah would be a grand idea. I would be willing to help and support anything that was started up.
As far as contest calling being a contributing cause to over calling, I don't quite agree. I feel like the over calling problem is a product of the waterfowling learning curve. I had the same problem when I felt like I called in my first duck. I thought it was magic and called at everything I saw. Well we all know that does not work and I found that out the hard way. I do feel with the proper mentoring contest calling can help a waterfowler learn how to operate the call correctly which breeds realism in calling. The other part is reading birds and that comes with mentoring and experience too. JMO.
Again, I would be more than willing to help with what ever is needed with any new contests starting up. Amen. lol
P.S. for the record I hunt with a 29.00 dollar call.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

so if you know how to use a duck call and most people dont what is the problem? you should be killing the ducks that are working you. I personally dont call much, i use a feeder call and lonely hen call, and i seem do pretty well.

ps. thanks for the support nova, if we can get one here sometime if i had anything to do with organizing it, the money made on entries would be donated to DU or some other organization that would help out our ducks.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you can get another going, good on yah, I was just sharing my opinion on them. I don't enter them or even attend anymore. I haven't been to one out here, just passed by the BOW once while entering the ISE. 

My hunting partner back home enters them occasionally and I still let him in the blind with me. :lol: 

Admittedly I'm a really shi*ty caller, but I known how to work ducks, which is a skill that isn’t that common round here from what I've seen in the marshes.

I own about 2 doz calls all cheapo's, but my favorite is my grandpa's old Olt D-2. I save the big money to spend on my goose calls. :lol: :wink: 

Oh yeah almost forgot, is the BOW winner’s going down to Stuttgart to the big show to compete?


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup. The winner get the opportunity to attend that contest. Lots of cool history and what a great festival.
Congrats to Bret Wannacott for winning the UT State. I know he will be a great ambassador and represent UT very well. Oh, and Bret is one hell of a duck killer too.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

First Thanks Brent and Shootemup for the kind words. 

Shootemup why did you not enter the state contest? 

I would also do all I can to support another contest. There have been others in the past. Honestly we usually have the same five-eight guys in them. over the years The guys come and go but it seems like there is always about that many. I have heard some interest lately so maybe that will change. Come up to Boise in June and blow in the Snake River contest the guys that put it on do a great job it is good times. That is a good place to start. See how they run their contest.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Brett the reason that i didnt enter was actually because i was having some serious sticking problems with my call i'd run a buck gardner kriptonite and it kept sticking as i was going from my first set of feeder to my come back it was happening about one out of three routines i went through. i had a great routine but i was not willing to have it stick on stage. I am currently looking at some other calls, i was kinda bummed though because i think i had a decent shot at placeing. I would be totally in interesting in going to the snake river contest, if your interested i would be down with going up together and spliting the gas PM me if your interested. I would actually like to get together to go over my routine.

Thanks for the help, Shootemup

By the way your routine at the contest was killer i was very impressed.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

I also run a Kryptonite. If it is sticking I would try to put a new cork in it. I have cork if needed and would send it right out. If you need any that is.
NN


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

shootemup give me a call on the weekend we can talk about it. I'll PM you my number

801 663-3877


Bret


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks bret, I'll call this weekend.


----------

